# Anyone from Cyprus over here?

## svyatogor

First of all, plz excuse me for an english post in this forum, i'm afraid my knowledge of greek is no enough to write this.

The title of this thread is quite self-explanatory, I guess. I am just curious to know if there any gentoo users (except me  :Wink:  ) living in Cyrpus.

----------

## steelrose

Hi there

I live in cyprus my friend in Nicosia.Where do u stay?

----------

## svyatogor

ok, so makes 2 gentooists here  :Smile:   I live in Limassol, but i spend in Nicosia quite a bit of time, cause i study there in Cyprus College.

----------

## steelrose

Thats nice.I hope we can meet sometime

----------

## krull

Hi there Gentoo'ers!

I too live in Cyprus, Nicosia to be exact! I've been an avid Gentoo User for just under a year and LOVIN' IT!

We ought to meet sometime when CyLUG (http://www.cylug.org) organizes another meet. I also am one of the maintainer of the Cyprus Online Gaming Community (http://www.gamers-cy.com | #gamers-cy@undernet.org).

It's always nice to see others who share the same interest! Also, I appologize as well for not posting in greek, since I am not really of cypriot nationale, ala xeris ligo ellenika.. poli ligo!!   :Embarassed:   heh...

Anyways, Take care!

- KrulL

----------

## steelrose

Hi krull. Welcome to our family  :Smile: 

----------

